# Einfach nur Daten im JSP ausgeben



## Tarion (6. Jan 2010)

Ich such jetzt schon ne ganze weile finde aber nix gescheites. Alle Beispiele scheinen bei mir nicht zu gehen.

Ich habe Spring und nutze die google AppEngine:


```
<c:set var="testvar" value="fooo" />
testvar: <c:out value="${testvar}"/><br/>
```


```
<c:set var="testvar" value="fooo" />
testvar: ${testvar}><br/>
```
Ausgabe ist immer:


> testvar: ${testvar}



Ich habe auch versuch auf mein Model zuzugreifen, aber solange nichtmal das simpelste funktioniert :/
Ich habe die jstl core eingebunden:

```
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" prefix="c" %>
```

Ein anderes Problem ist das sich das ganze für die AppEngine nicht compilieren lässt, wenn man <jsp:root> verwendet. Aber das ist eher ein anderes Thema.

Wäre Dankbar wenn ich ein paar Ansätze bekomme woran ersteres liegen könnte.


----------



## Tarion (6. Jan 2010)

Ich schätze es liegt am ViewResolver.

Nutze jetzt schon mal:

[XML]<bean id="viewResolver" class="org.springframework.web.servlet.view.InternalResourceViewResolver">
			  <property name="viewClass" value="org.springframework.web.servlet.view.JstlView"/>
			  <property name="prefix" value="/WEB-INF/views/"/>
			  <property name="suffix" value=".jsp"/>
		</bean>
[/XML]
Aber es geht immer noch nicht


----------



## Tarion (6. Jan 2010)

Ganz oben ins jsp:

```
<%@ page isELIgnored="false" %>
```

Danke an:
JSTL Expressions Not Working in Google App Engine Solution


----------

